# Beer, Wine and Spirits



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

This isn't very pertinent to trad but I was just wondering what sort of drinks my Andy's buddies enjoy.

I, myself, am a HUGE I.P.A and Pale Ale connoisseur; the more hops, the better. A few of my preferred I.P.A's and Pales are:

Great Divide brewing companies' Titan I.P.A 
Great Divide's D.P.A (Denver Pale Ale)
Dogfish Head 90 and 120 minute I.P.A.
Dale's Pale Ale (in a can!)

I tried a new beer this weekend by Dogfish Head called _Raison D'Etre. _Some of the ingredients include beet sugars and green raisons. If you like red ales packed with malt flavor, and you can get past the metallic nose, it's quite a tasty beer.

If I feel like mixed drink I will usually reach for a Maker's Mark and sour or, if it's warm outside, a Mint Julep. My father teases me ,as I'm sure you all will, about wasting decent whiskey by mixing it with sour mix.

...so what alcoholic beverages do you all enjoy?


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmm, why can I not edit "beer" misspelled in the title?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

There may be a thread on this topic in the Interchange.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

LeatherSOUL said:


> There may be a thread on this topic in the Interchange.


Perhaps.

This one will be exclusively for the trad fellows.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

JordanW said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> This one will be exclusively for the trad fellows.


Oops, it got moved 

For beers I like Rolling Rock which is readily available pretty much anywhere. When down South, I'll drink Shiner Bock whenever I can find it. My fave IPA has to be Harpoon, now that is good stuff! I can't find the beer around here, but there was some Harpoon IPA cheese at the grocery stuff. Hmm...cheese in WI, who would have thought!

Brian


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Oops, it got moved
> 
> For beers I like Rolling Rock which is readily available pretty much anywhere. When down South, I'll drink Shiner Bock whenever I can find it. My fave IPA has to be Harpoon, now that is good stuff! I can't find the beer around here, but there was some Harpoon IPA cheese at the grocery stuff. Hmm...cheese in WI, who would have thought!
> 
> Brian


 Harpoon IPA is my go-to beer at all times, and I also lament the fact that it only seems to be available in the Northeast. Dogfish IPA is also fantastic, though I have yet to be able to try the 120-minute version. I tried the _Raison D'Etre _once but I think it is a bit too sweet for me. I am also a big fan of hefeweizens.

Liquor-wise it is mostly single malt scotch (Macallan being my favorite) during the cooler months and G&Ts (Tanqueray only) during the warmer season. I also enjoy cognac, dry martinis (gin only please!), dry rob roys, old fashioneds, and of course bloodies.
Wine-wise I drink mostly reds. I also love port.

While I realize that it is not very tradly to forsake DeWars for single malts for example, I am forced to suspend my usual thrift for the sake of my foodie tendencies and thus usually stock top-shelf liquor. C'est la vie.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Oops, it got moved
> 
> For beers I like Rolling Rock which is readily available pretty much anywhere. When down South, I'll drink Shiner Bock whenever I can find it. My fave IPA has to be Harpoon, now that is good stuff! I can't find the beer around here, but there was some Harpoon IPA cheese at the grocery stuff. Hmm...cheese in WI, who would have thought!
> 
> Brian


Shiner is everywhere here in Knoxville. You can find it on tap at just about any bar or club and it's sold at every grocery store and convenient store around. It's big with the frat set over on the Hill (UT's campus, btw). I have a variety of beer faves, but I love Newcastle and Stella Artois. I also have been know to drink quite a few PBR's in the tallboy can. That is probably the most popular beer here in town. No, it isn't very great beer, but it's light and cheap and has a history to it. In the summer, I like Hefeweizen (Shiner does this well, as does Sam Adams) quite a bit. Winter brings Octoberfest beer and Winter Ale from Sam Adams...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Bloodies were mentioned above. Here is a question, is a bloody ceasar a Canadian thing? I always get puzzled looks when I ask for one in the US.

For myself, I have rather turned from beer in the last 10 years or so. I used to have a prodigous capacity for it, but now find after five or so I grow sleepy (thankfully my hard liquor capacity has not diminished equally!) Now I will have a black and tan if out and the pub has the capacity, or a Kiltlifter if on tap. At home, Heinekin is my preferred brew, but that is about a six pack every two months or so.

Spirits, I have moved to single malt, Speysides, with the Distiller's Edition Craigennmore as my favorite.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Bloodies were mentioned above. Here is a question, is a bloody ceasar a Canadian thing? I always get puzzled looks when I ask for one in the US.


I would assume so. I looked up the recipe and I still am not sure what clamato juice is.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

JordanW said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> This one will be exclusively for the trad fellows.


well...I'm definately not one of them...but I'll give my opinion none the less...

Ale-Chimay Cinq Cent
Lager-Sam Adams Cherry Wheat
Red Wine-Just about any Barolo
White Wine-Cristal
Booze Straight-Ron Zacapa Centenario (sp?)
Mixed Drink-Blantons Old Fashioned


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

CCabot said:


> I would assume so. I looked up the recipe and I still am not sure what clamato juice is.


It is basically tomato juice with clam juice added. Do not knee jerk at the concept, it is very good. In fact, I can drink an endless stream of bloody ceasars but only a few marys. The ceasar drinks much lighter.


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

*I agree, well mostly, with CCabot*

"Liquor-wise it is mostly single malt scotch (Macallan being my favorite) during the cooler months and G&Ts (Tanqueray only) during the warmer season. I also enjoy cognac, dry martinis (gin only please!), dry rob roys, old fashioneds, and of course bloodies.
Wine-wise I drink mostly reds. I also love port.

While I realize that it is not very tradly to forsake DeWars for single malts for example, I am forced to suspend my usual thrift for the sake of my foodie tendencies and thus usually stock top-shelf liquor. C'est la vie." [/quote]

I agree very much with CCabot, however, beer-wise it's either Miller Lite or Guinness or Newcastle, and add a Manhattan to the liquor list for good measure and a little Kentucky whiskey and Tennessee bourbon now and again.


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

mdsc said:


> "Liquor-wise it is mostly single malt scotch (Macallan being my favorite) during the cooler months and G&Ts (Tanqueray only) during the warmer season. I also enjoy cognac, dry martinis (gin only please!), dry rob roys, old fashioneds, and of course bloodies.
> Wine-wise I drink mostly reds. I also love port.
> 
> While I realize that it is not very tradly to forsake DeWars for single malts for example, I am forced to suspend my usual thrift for the sake of my foodie tendencies and thus usually stock top-shelf liquor. C'est la vie."


I agree very much with CCabot, however, beer-wise it's either Miller Lite or Guinness or Newcastle, and add a Manhattan to the liquor list for good measure and a little Kentucky whiskey and Tennessee bourbon now and again.[/quote]


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I drink scotch, wine and G&Ts, but mainly I stick to beer. Stouts and wheat beers are my favorites, but I also drink Budweiser sometimes....hey, I live in St. Louis!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Crusader Dark Mild from Dragonmead, an excellent microbrewery. Erik the Red from the same establishment is also dangerously drinkable.

Frambroise from Lindemann's is a fantastic double for dessert, much more palatable when on tap.

I like a Crown Royal on the rocks, or in a Highball.

I have a weak spot for Bailey's, either straight up or when my wife whips it into cake frosting. I'm also fond of Kalore, a coffee liqueur I found in Mexico, though I don't think it's produced anymore. 

A friend got me into good Tequila, I have Tres Generations, Don Julio and Dona Carlota in my cabinet right now, along with a nice Tequila liqueur, Agavero.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jbmcb said:


> A friend got me into good Tequila, I have Tres Generations, Don Julio and Dona Carlota in my cabinet right now, along with a nice Tequila liqueur, Agavero.


Living in Tucson, I have gotten into tequila also. In fact, when I retire back to Canada, I plan to have cases of Agavero shipped up for use in my sporran flask  Give El Jimador a try (although not as good as it used to be due to having its agave fields damaged).


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

My standard order here in Boston is usually a Harpoon IPA or, if nothing catches my eye, a regular old Sam Adams. On the darker end, I like a Murphy's Stout and Stella Artois on the lighter side. Anchor Steam is another favorite.

They can be a little tough to find depending where you live, but just about anything from the Victory Brewing Company in Pennsylvania is spectacular. I'd recommend their Hop Devil and their Hop Wallop to any fans of big hop ales and IPAs. And weighing in at 6.7% and 8.5% alcohol, respectively, they pack a punch.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

When buying bottled beer, I typically will go with something from Saint Arnold, which is a microbrewer in Houston. Their beers are usually very good or excellent, and I like both the freshness of local beer and supporting local small business. I noticed yesterday that they have started making their beer for the season, and this is probably my favorite summertime beer. It's a Kölsch-style beer and perfect on a hot day.


----------

